# Wife "GOT" a Turkey before me...



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

This hen has been hanging around the house the last 2 days. My wife walked over and caught it because it wouldn't leave the driveway as she tried to get to work this morning and I couldn't resist taking a picture...


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

That is crazy! 😅


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Hhhhmmm a not so wild, wild turkey kind of makes me wonder what’s wrong with it ? Must have a nest right there close, that’s something to remember for sure !
Flight


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Just wait till she gets home and asks, why do you need all of that expensive hunting stuff when it's so easy to catch one right here at home w/ me.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Good luck trying to Tell her how hard turkey hunting is


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone that raises poultry nearby?
I had a couple heritage breed turkeys that I free ranged around my property for a while. They looked and acted just like wild turkeys, except they were friendly as hell... too friendly. So friendly they ended up as dinner.


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

No domestic turkeys anywhere... We live on a road that has 5 in a 2 mile stretch on our side of the road and 2 in a 2 mile stretch on the other side of the road.


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

New Camo pattern is working.......


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Good luck explaining to your wife why you can’t kill one over a 3 day weekend. Lol.
That’s awesome.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Seems to be the second Turkey she's caught.🤪


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome!


----------

